

Microsoft Plans to Cut Data Center Costs In Half - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/03/11/microsoft-to-cut-data-center-costs-in-half/

======
brk
Didn't read the article, but are they planning to start charging a more
reasonable rate for their software and upgrades? Seems like the best way for
MS to cut datacenter costs would be setup a more reasonable licensing model.

~~~
wmf
Presumably MS doesn't pay themselves for licenses for their own software in
their own datacenters, so that's not really relevant.

~~~
brk
Ah, yeah, they're cutting their own costs in half. Big deal.

